# Cpt 96372 - A consultant says



## kimmyrummer@hotmail.com (Jan 15, 2013)

A consultant says we can charge 2 administration charges of 96372 for one dose of fulvestrant (faslodex) 500mg because the dose is given in 2 separate syringes. 
I can not find any supporting documentation from CMS or CPT for this. 
I feel it should still be only 1 administration charge because it is still the one dose. 
Can anyone help me w/this? Any supporting documentation? 
Thank you.


----------

